# What do we need to put the kids in school?



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

Hi, I just posted another thread. My husband and I are both Canadian citizens, possibly moving back to Canada in 2-3 months. We have four children: our oldest was born in Canada and the younger three in the U.S. We would need to put kids #1- #3 in school upon arrival. From what I have read, they need OHIP cards and proof of citizenship to enroll.

I don't what we are suppose to do since 1) the younger three do not have proof of citizenship cards and it takes 12 months to get one (my husband and I do have Canadian passports, would that be sufficient?) 2) there is a 3 month waiting period for OHIP cards.

Does anyone know how enrollment in schools work? Thanks.


----------



## moconnell (May 17, 2010)

I called the school board, and they told me that all we need to do is show mine and my husband's passportsd and the kids will be enrolled without any issue. Hope this helps anyone else in the same boat!


----------

